# Short Story Anthology by KB Authors? (WAS We should do it...)



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

We should put together an anthology of short stories.  Market it and take the profits for some good cause, as well as getting our names out there.

I have some horror and scifi stuff!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the idea of an anthology of short stories/novellas/poetry whatever by the authors of KindleBoards.   

I would buy it!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else suddenly have visions of Judy Garland and Mickey Rooney:  "Let's put on a show!"



Seriously, though. . . it's a good idea. . . . .


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I be down wid it.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

So who here is good with cover art and compiling?  I'm certainly not.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I've made all the covers for my kindle books so far with  help from my editor/critic/fan, Miss.... you know.  I wouldn't mind do the cover... I like doing them, in fact.  Compiling?  I have no time for it, I'm afraid.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anyone else suddenly have visions of Judy Garland and Mickey Rooney: "Let's put on a show!"
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though. . . it's a good idea. . . . .


I was picturing "The Little Rascals". Who wants to be Alfalfa? LOL


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I've got the hair of Alfalfa and the body of Spanky... just sayin'...


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you need submissions, let me know.  I'd be glad to contribute.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I do cover art the old-fashioned way...with brushes.
Happy to provide both submission and cover art if requested...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got the ISBNs and means to get a print version into mass distribution.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Quite awesome!  So.... who's up for it?

Let me know where to submit mine, and I'll do it Monday!


----------



## Heather Parker (Sep 3, 2009)

Also happy to submit a freebie if you need more stories!
Heather


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

How would you decide which stories get published?


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

I like this idea.  Keep me posted!  I'll have to get crackin' on a short story though . . . I tend to write really long ones  .
-Jenna


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

J Dean said:


> Quite awesome! So.... who's up for it?
> 
> Let me know where to submit mine, and I'll do it Monday!


LOL wasn't this your idea?

If you don't want to handle the submissions, etc, I'd be happy to do it...other than a trip next week my schedule is wide open and I have the time, software, ISBNs, and a publishing company...would only need someone to do a cover...


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here's what I see so far:

Thumper--handling submissions, ISBN, publishing company, has software and time to do it!
Both Archer and Brendan Carroll volunteered to do the cover.

Member authors who've offered to submit so far (*updated 9/26*):
rjkeller
J.E.Johnson
Heather Parker
J Dean
Archer
Maria Hooley
Brendan Carroll
E N Holland (Leslie)

Anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

angelad said:


> How would you decide which stories get published?


At this point, it looks like they're takiing all comers? Anyone want to address this?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I might be interested. I'd be writing as E.N. Holland.

Is there a theme or is this a free-for-all?

L


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Great idea!!! 

As someone who has multiple books (some read/some still TBR) on my kindle from three of the authors who posted on this thread, samples awaiting purchase from a fourth, and books by other authors who often post on KB (not on this thread, yet), I would definitely buy an anthology of short stories/novellas/poetry by the "Kindleboard authors."


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Methinks that, as far as a cover goes, we should wait to see what sort of content is included. The cover needs to reflect what's inside--it's the last thing done. Once we know the desired outcome, we can select a cover artist based on style.

I've offered, but my style might not be pleasing to all contributors, and it might not reflect the desired 'tone'. For my part, I always prefer an old-fashioned painting on the lines of a Larry Elmore to a modern minimalist or photoshopped 'fifteen-minute' job. But that's just me. Depending on the tone, the 'fifteen-minute' job might be more appropriate.

What is your proposed timeline/deadline? That can have some impact, too. Depending on how complex you want the artwork to be, it might take a couple of weeks of actual work.

For a sample, see the Ravenshade cover.
Ravenshade: A Tale of Alterra, The World that Is


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Two things, then...should the subject of this topic be changed to make it more clear that y'all are creating a short story collection of KB authors?  And possibly solicit more submissions?

And, do you want to have a theme or is the format (ss) and the fact that they're all by KB authors the theme...

Betsy


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with changing the topic title. 

Also, I like the idea of a 'free-for-all' as far as topics, themes, etc. That would be truly representative of the wide variety of styles we see here amongst our KB authors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuvMyKindle said:


> Great idea!!!
> 
> As someone who has multiple books (some read/some still TBR) on my kindle from three of the authors who posted on this thread, samples awaiting purchase from a fourth, and books by other authors who often post on KB (not on this thread, yet), I would definitely buy an anthology of short stories/novellas/poetry by the "Kindleboard authors."


An anthology would be a great way to "sample" our KindleBoards authors...

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is similar to the project that the Shameless Amazon group undertook and published the anthology called Shameless Shorts on the kindle. Their cover art was a pair of boxers on a clothes line. I missed that effort as it took them almost a year to get it together and coordinated (big undertaking). Almost missed this thread, because the title sounds like its looking for bed partners or two teenagers robbing a bank. Might I suggest a poll or interest - those who would be willing and those who would be willing to read. I mean, sort stories are not my thing, but I know there are some powerful minimalists here on Kindleboards.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Years ago when Wil Wheaton had a forum connected to his blog, called "the Soapbox," members called themselves 'Boxers. We did an anthology titled "'Boxer Shorts." We followed it with "'Boxer Shorts Redux" and since then I've compiled two anthologies from (don't laugh) cat bloggers. ("We are the Kitties: Read This or I'll Bite You" and "We are the Kitties...and We Writed You This Book") They were all a lot of fun to do, and the end product was a kick to see.

As for choosing what goes in the book... If enough writers agree to contribute, it should be one or two submissions per person (of short-story length; poetry is a different matter) and everything makes it into the final book. Free for all is probably best, as themed anthologies require more coordination between the writers (duplication of storylines is surprisingly common) and as someone else pointed out, a free for all will giver readers a representation of the writers here.

Worthy of note: there are always questions about rights issues with anthologies, and the easiest way I've found to deal with it is a flat You Retain _All_ Rights to your own work.

I can absorb the costs of launching the print version; the question thereafter is royalty disbursement. With the 'Boxer books royalties were donated to the forum tipjar to pay for bandwidth; with the cat blogger books royalties were donated to charity. It would make sense to me to have any royalties donated to the Kindleboard, but that should be agreed upon by the writers as a group.


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a quick question: What kind of story length is the norm for something like this? Are we talking in the 5000 word range, or is that even in the ballpark?  I've written shorts, but only for my own enjoyment--not for publication.  Thanks!

Nicolas


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll be happy to contribute a tale or two of any length. Just name the genre.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Some questions:

1) Is this open to anyone on KB?

2) What is the suggested length? (In other words, what is considered too short or too long?)

3) When is the deadline?


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like fun to me! Great idea to give the proceeds to a charity, too. I'd love to submit something.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gee, I haven't written a short story (under 15,000 words) in years, but if this is a go, let me know and I whip something out. 

 You said short story, didn;t you?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

NAmbrose said:


> Just a quick question: What kind of story length is the norm for something like this? Are we talking in the 5000 word range, or is that even in the ballpark? I've written shorts, but only for my own enjoyment--not for publication. Thanks!
> 
> Nicolas


Shorts for an anthology typically run anywhere from 1500-5000...the average I've seen is 2500.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

CS said:


> Some questions:
> 
> 1) Is this open to anyone on KB?
> 
> ...


I don't think this has been decided.... this was J Dean's idea, and I don't want to step on any toes by running with it before the consensus is in.

J Dean, what say you? Was it just an idea to throw out there or something you specifically wanted to do yourself? I'll do it if you don't want to, but I'm not snatching your baby and taking off with it...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I found a short story, but it has already been published - but I retain the rights. Would that be admisable?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd like to submit my short, A Bite Out Of Time, a rock-n-roll vampire tale with a time travel twist!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay, everyone can relax now; I'm back 

What we need to do first is establish a genre.  Since October is coming up, I would suggest horror.

Second, we need a definitive list of authors who would say "Yes."

Third,we need a volunteer to be willing to compile and format the stories.

Fourth, we need somebody with a flair for doing a cool looking cover.

Fifth, a worthwhile charity for the proceeds to go to. I think the breast cancer cause at the bottom of the page would be excellent.

So let's get an author list.  Who here can submit a good horror short story?  Put your name down and I'll put a list up at the end of this week.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a couple of short horror pieces I'd be glad to submit to see if either would work.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> I have a couple of short horror pieces I'd be glad to submit to see if either would work.


Gotcha put down, Maria.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have absolutely no dog in this fight. . . but. . . .if it's all horror stories, I'm not likely to buy it. Even if it is all KB authors. I'm not a short story person to begin with and horror is one of my least favorite genres -- along with biography and fluffy romance. So. . . . . .all horror short stories would be totally NOT my thing. Of course, that's _just_ me!

However, if I may, I'd suggest you just let it be eclectic -- let each author write a short story in the genre they are most familiar/comfortable with. Sort of a "Taste of KindleBoards". And be sure that, for each story (I'd limit it to one per author) you include a brief "biblio-bio" so folks know what else each one has written. Besides a lot of fun and some money for charity, this could be great publicity for all y'all authors as well as KindleBoards!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with Ann. I can write horror, but the story I had in mind was more a nostalgia piece (very Autumn). I know fro my own reading experience, if the anthology is entirely one genre, you pigeonhole it into a specific audience - but if you design it to showcase authors, who will write with their best effort in the "genre" or "non-genre" they excel in, then you have a book true anthology. Besides, if this is for raising money for charity, we want the thing to sell. Some readers will buy it as a donation. Other s will buy it because their favorite indie author(s) are in it, while other because they read-read-read. However, I know of a dozen members here at Kindleboards who run for the hills when it comes to "horror." If there's a dozen I know about, there are probably three times that.

I will write to spec of any genre chosen, but the work I have in mind to submit is a general fiction/memoir nostalgic piece.

My 2 cents worth. I'm in, but would prefer the genre to be open.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I was going to offer my editing skills and to do a first-day release review of it on my blog.

Does anyone think that either or both of these would be some kind of conflict of interest?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know that _I_ couldn't do an objective review of something that I had significant input into. . . . .


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

What if we put in a very small explanation of each author at the beginning of each story and kind of describe that author's 'usual' genre and give the reader an idea of what the short story is going to be?  that way we can have a number different genres represented just as we would have a number of different writers showcased.  I mean isn't the point to showcase indie/kindleboard authors?  We all write differently and this would cover a wide variety of interests... just my humble opinion.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I concur, Brendan

Ed P


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

That can work.  We can hodge-podge the genres.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I know that _I_ couldn't do an objective review of something that I had significant input into. . . . .


Good point. 

I think my best contribution would be if whoever compiles it would send me an advance review copy, I can post a review of it on my blog the day of release.


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

I just put down a quirky horror story that fits as a general audience piece. I'll polish it with my writer's group and it'll be ready for submission soon.

It's a bogeyman period piece with a little twist. More of a strange tale than horror.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got a [non-horror] flash fiction piece ready to contribute (less than 300 words). If you're looking for something longer, though, that won't be a problem.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay, so far I have these names, not including mine:

Maria Hooley
Randolphlalonde
Rjkeller
Gary Val Tenuta
Edward C. Patterson

If I missed you, let me know, and I'll be happy to put you down.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Is there any way we could make this available on Smashwords as well? Sadly, I don't own a Kindle.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I neither write nor read horror. But if it's open-genre, I'm in.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thumper, I think it's been changed to "everything goes."


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Thumper, I think it's been changed to "everything goes."


You posted while I was editing my reply... 

I really should read ahead...


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Gotcha as well, Thumper.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Just reposting this because I think it got lost in the shuffle...



CS said:


> [size=10pt]Some questions:
> 
> 1) Is this open to anyone on KB?
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Good. I'm on board. I have a story (I'm not famous for short story), but I have one I'll revise and tighten for this effort. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Not a writer, but would be happy to promote on my site and tweet about it as well.


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

You can add me also if you like.  I have a short or a poem (or both).
Richard Gerard


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

J Dean said:


> Okay, so far I have these names, not including mine:
> 
> Maria Hooley
> Randolphlalonde
> ...


Brendan Carroll


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Got Richard and Brendan as well.

CS-It's open to any of us who call ourselves authors .  As far as length, I'd say probably say about 5,000 words for a maximum.

I'll come up with a deadline as soon as we nail down whoever wants to receive the submissions.

-J. Dean


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay, I've been told that we have somebody interested in proofreading it.  I sent this person an Email, so as soon as I get a response, we'll get a more definitive submission timeline down.  

This is gonna be good!!!!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Response has been sent.  Now, who is willing to compile?


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller 

Seriously, all you have to do is take the stories and put them in some sort of order. You don't have to edit or anything like that.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

If no one else is volunteering, I will.  Don't mind being a 2nd proofer either and am an extremely fast reader.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> If no one else is volunteering, I will. Don't mind being a 2nd proofer either and am an extremely fast reader.


Thanks, Jess, but Betsy reminded me that Thumper volunteered and I in my senility missed it.

You still up to compiling, Thumper? We could send them to you starting next Monday (giving us a little time to clean up our work).


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I have an entry if it isn't too late. But my entry may not be appropriate or compatible with the rest of the genres. The title is _Coping with breast cancer_ and it relates our experiences in 1995 when my wife was diagnosed.

If the compilers think the story would lower the overall quality of the finished product then they can leave it out.

I'm assuming you are seeking one short story per writer, but if you are in need of additional stories I have another titled _America, land of mysteries._ That one deals with some unique mysteries I've encountered during the course of my life.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, Ricky - I don;t know about the others, but mine is about my grandmother, and none of us have submitted our works yet (as we haven't been instructed yet).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, Ricky - I don;t know about the others, but mine is about my grandmother, and none of us have submitted our works yet (as we haven't been instructed yet).
> 
> Ed Patterson


Well then maybe mine will fit in afterall. Thanks for the info Mr. Patterson.

Ricky


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Well then maybe mine will fit in afterall. Thanks for the info Mr. Patterson.
> 
> Ricky


Yeah, I think we agreed to the hodgepodge.

Okay. Whenever the word from our compiler is ready, we'll send them in.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

As I said long ago, I'd be willing to provide a submission, but I need to know what the deadline is.

I also offered to assist with cover art, but as I got no response I assume you would prefer a different artist.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

archer said:


> As I said long ago, I'd be willing to provide a submission, but I need to know what the deadline is.
> 
> I also offered to assist with cover art, but as I got no response I assume you would prefer a different artist.


No, as far as I'm concerned, you can have the job  We're still waiting on (presumedly) Thumper, who said she would compile the submissions, to give us the green light on doing it.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I think Thumper is still recovering from emergency surgery.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> I think Thumper is still recovering from emergency surgery.


Ahhhh... Prayers for her, definitely.

well, is there somebody who could hold them until she's better, or do the job instead? Did I miss said second volunteer?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the time frame for this project?

With respect to the cover, we should probably wait to see what sort of submissions are included so that the cover can reflect what's inside, at least to an extent. Then we'll need to decide whether we want artwork or photoshop. 

Get well, Thumper!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

As soon as Thumper (or whoever) gives the green light, we'll say 7 days, so as not to drag it out too long.  So now is the time to clean up any stories you have available.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I will certainly buy a copy of this anthology. Great idea and I'm looking forward to it. 

One question - have y'all decided on what cause you will donate the royalties to? I saw in the OP that the effort would "take the profits for some good cause", but (unless I missed it) it appears that the decision of which cause that might be has not yet been decided. Right? Wrong?

Anywho, it might make some sense to have that decided ahead of time and mentioned in the introduction, the Amazon description, and Red Adept's review.

Just a thought...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At one point, someone suggested the Breast Cancer charity that is listed at the bottom of KindleBoards, though I think that drive might be over...I had trouble trying to use it last week.  But still a good idea, it IS Breast Cancer Awareness Month.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the idea of some proceeds going to breast cancer research... I have been a supporter of the Susan G. Komen foundation for several years....


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

I spoke of my planned entry earlier in this thread so you folks know what I think, but if not this cause then any worthy cause suits me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Susan G. Komen for the Cure is fine with me. I've supported that organization for years - jeans day etc. I cast my vote there.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Definitely a worthy cause.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And my short-story fits the bill, beause it's about fundraising in 1956.

Ed Patterson


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I missed the beginning of this discussion, but I'd be glad to submit a story for a project like this.  That is, if someone will let me know where I should send it and by what date and if there's any particular length requirement.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We haven't been told where yet, but we've gin 7 days to clean-up our works. I've seen legths of 5,000 word to "flash" which rarely exceeds 500 words. So, I don't know. My work is 2,3000 words - and not a word more, as a work should be as long or as short as it should be.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

J Dean said:


> As soon as Thumper (or whoever) gives the green light, we'll say 7 days, so as not to drag it out too long. So now is the time to clean up any stories you have available.


I'm still willing, and now that I'm off Vicodin, I'm able.

Email address for this is [email protected] ... format ideally should be in .doc or .rtf to preserve formatting; just attach it to an email with the subject header KINDLE STORY SUBMISSION.

In the message of the email, please give your name, return email address, and the name under which you are writing (this should also be on the first page of the story...)

As I get them, I'll format for a print version, and send back a PDF copy to the author so that they have one more chance to correct typos, etc (but not rewrites...just typos and correction of dropped formatting, which tends to happen when pouring a document into layout.) Once all submissions are in, they can be ordered and the front and aftermatter can be created; once we have a page count we'll know the cover specs...I'm guessing for the print copy a 5 x 8 will suffice, so the front cover will need to be 5.25 x 8.25, allowing for edge bleed.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Good Deal, Thumper.  I'll put up a second post with your Email addy in it, and signal that the Seven days starts today!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thumper:

My story - Dime a Dip - was revised and polished in Serenity. Peg of the Red Pencil gave it her blessings this moring and I submitted forthwith in doc.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

A note to all authors contributing stories: I'm donating my proofreading services for the anthology, so feel free to submit your stories to Thumper "as is" -- I'll proofread them and then the edited stories will be sent back to you for correction when appropriate.

Thank you!
Megan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Whoops. Well I wanted to test Serenity Editor on this project (and risked Peg's ire, since she's not "software.")   But she was dumbfounded by the job the software did. There was only one grammar error, and since it was dialog (and from my grandmother's Brooklyn jargon), we all disagreed with Serenity Editor and let it stand.     

Ed Patterson


----------

